
The Net Neutrality Debate All On One Page - brasmusen
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/31/the-net-neutrality-debate-all-on-one-page/
======
sage_joch
To me it seems reasonable to have some kind of metering in place (a threshold
could be placed at a high enough value that 99% of people would never run into
it; the penalty for exceeding the threshold could be a slower connection,
rather than a ridiculous bill statement). But I would find it completely
unacceptable for an ISP to limit _how_ users used their bandwidth.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Agreed, though they shouldn't be allowed to label that access as "unlimited".

Also agree with the poster below who bemoans the monopolistic nature of
broadband. Many markets have only one or two viable options for broadband
internet access.

------
pmorici
Isn't the real issue here product labeling?

If an ISP wants to offer access to only wikipedia for 2 bucks a month why
should there be a law against that? So long as they don't market their product
as "Internet access" I see nothing wrong.

~~~
bvttf
My main problem is that there's not quite enough competition in the ISP area.
So if Verizon and Comcast both own newspapers we don't get any Craigslist.

~~~
pmorici
Sure, but if you pass this law you don't get free Wikipedia for life on your
kindle. While the law seems well intentioned I don't think restricting
business models is going to encourage competition.

